
Morgan Stanley: Google should give out free smart speakers to beat Amazon - rbanffy
https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2018/06/28/morgan-stanley-google-should-give-out-free-smart-speakers-to-beat-ama.html?__twitter_impression=true
======
sharemywin
Why not have one device that acts as a TV hub(roku), Wifi router, and speaker.
Sell it for like $9. So you take the time to actually use it.

~~~
rbanffy
If they do it, they may get the NSA to fund the whole thing.

